# Mad catch



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

should have posted sooner......Day after Christmas catch . About 18 or a squeak longer ..... I was out fishing tiny little nymphs and with my glasses I could see this pocket ...the lie his was in was hard to get to....Made the cast , thru a big mend and just as the indicator told me the flys dropped into the cut and where on the bottom I got the high stick going .... only about 3ft of drift available....only needed half that ...indicator stopped and moved away , so I tightened up into this guy


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Great looking fish and for the few times I have fished the Mad, that's a dandy size for that water.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

That is a nice looking fish.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

CoolWater said:


> Great looking fish and for the few times I have fished the Mad, that's a dandy size for that water.


If it where possible to keep the bait dunker's from keeping most of what they catch there would be more..... Cant tell you how many times Ive seen people keep fish like these ....Frustrates me ....I know it shouldn't...But it does....I think that river is a valuable resource. I know I enjoy it .


----------



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

Kind of off topic, but have you fished clear fork by any chance? I live in Northeast Ohio and I've been thinking about fishing clear fork, but I'm not sure if the upper or lower section of the river would be more productive, or if both have a lot of fish year round.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

grant778 said:


> Kind of off topic, but have you fished clear fork by any chance? I live in Northeast Ohio and I've been thinking about fishing clear fork, but I'm not sure if the upper or lower section of the river would be more productive, or if both have a lot of fish year round.


Sorry I can't help you on the clear fork.......never been on it


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

grant778 said:


> Kind of off topic, but have you fished clear fork by any chance? I live in Northeast Ohio and I've been thinking about fishing clear fork, but I'm not sure if the upper or lower section of the river would be more productive, or if both have a lot of fish year round.


PM me..I can help you out.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice fish!


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Really nice colors!


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

TheCream said:


> Nice fish!




Thanks Cream....


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

ckfowler said:


> Really nice colors!



Yea that was a pretty fish.....He's a alive and well somewhere on that river


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Flymaker said:


> Yea that was a pretty fish.....He's a alive and well somewhere on that river


I had one day where I landed a 21" and a 19" fish there, lost one other lunker. The 19" fish was visible in shallow water and kept ignoring flies till one bad cast went past him to the shallow side. Thought it would line him but turns out he was missing an eye.


----------



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

Bassbully 52 said:


> PM me..I can help you out.


I unfortunately can't PM you because I guess I need 5 posts which I don't quite have yet.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

CoolWater said:


> Great looking fish and for the few times I have fished the Mad, that's a dandy size for that water.



Ive caught them to 26'' . A buddy of mine and fishing partner has got a 28'' ..... Most of my bigger fish have been on a streamer ...But Ive got them to 18ish or so on nymphs.....right day right time ...hit him in the mouth. The river has fished surprising well this fall and early winter ...Despite the low water conditions....Just goes to show how adaptable fish can be....I'd rather see higher flows but Ive done well in these.....


----------

